# Breeding RBP(Eggs Vs. Fish)



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

If a person does everything right and under prime conditions, how many our of a spawn will survive and grow in to adults???

Percentage??


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Never breed P's, but Angels I could get about 90% once they where free swimmers. Never know how many die before that just too small to count or get an accurate estimate.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I want to say 75 to 80 and you have to make sure you feed them or they will turn on them selfs and eat other, the smaller ones first.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

the first batch of eggs you will be luck to have 5% make it. it goes up from there. my first batch 7 made it to the store. second lost them all, third time about 30% until one out grew the rest and killed them all.

it all depends on how much time you can spare to take care of them and how well you do it


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thetyeman said:


> the first batch of eggs you will be luck to have 5% make it. it goes up from there. my first batch 7 made it to the store. second lost them all, third time about 30% until one out grew the rest and killed them all.
> 
> it all depends on how much time you can spare to take care of them and how well you do it


i'd listen to him. he's tha one who actually bred em and even got an award for proof.


----------

